# HiFi for £1K.....is it possible.



## Dave7 (28 Oct 2022)

My son has some obscure record deck with built in speakers. Its dying.
He has a collection of vynil so needs a deck.
He has C £1K to spend.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## Jody (28 Oct 2022)

SL1210 with a decent stylus.


----------



## Nibor (28 Oct 2022)

I am sure you could most likely richer sounds would bwe an ok starting point


----------



## T4tomo (28 Oct 2022)

Nibor said:


> I am sure you could most likely richer sounds would bwe an ok starting point



Yes their in house Cambridge Audio Amp stuff is cracking VFM. t

The other option rather than going full hi fi set up is to get a bluetooth turntable. a couple of hundred £ and hook up to existing bluetooth speakers? can also be wired through traditional amp and speakers

e.g. https://www.richersounds.com/hi-fi/hi-fi-separates/turntables.html?connectivity=118


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Oct 2022)

Turntable : Rega planar 1 (£300)
Amplifier : Cambridge Audio AXA25 (£250)
Speakers : Dali Spektor (£219)
CD player : NAD 538 (£300)

Total : £1069


----------



## Profpointy (28 Oct 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> Turntable : Rega planar 1 (£300)
> Amplifier : Cambridge Audio AXA25 (£250)
> Speakers : Dali Spektor (£219)
> CD player : NAD 538 (£300)
> ...



That doesn't sound bad at all. Is that new or SH?

One variant is not to bother with the CD player assuming you already have one in your PC, or if not got one built in a USB CD drive for a laptop for maybe £20. The built in sound of a PC is already quite good but a an excellent quality accessory DAC should be between £100 and £200. Once you've uploaded your CDs to the hard drive, and bear in mind it can retry for zero errors there's no advantage whatsoever in a hi fi CD player.


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Oct 2022)

New prices


----------



## FishFright (28 Oct 2022)

Jody said:


> SL1210 with a decent stylus.



Then save up for an arm that doesn't ring like a bell


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Oct 2022)

cisamcgu said:


> Turntable : Rega planar 1 (£300)
> Amplifier : Cambridge Audio AXA25 (£250)
> Speakers : Dali Spektor (£219)
> CD player : NAD 538 (£300)
> ...



Very similar here at £829

Rega Planar 1

Rega io amplifier

Dali Spektor 2

Enough left in the kitty for some speaker stands (if needed) & cables.

Minus the CD in your list and with the much better Rega io amplifier.

https://dougbradyhifi.com/products/rega-planar-1-turntable-starter-system


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2022)

I have no personal experience of the Dali's (they review well) but can vouch for the Rega turntable and amp. Excellent.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Oct 2022)

Have HIFI prices dropped a lot in recent years? I am sure I paid more than that in the late 70s.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have HIFI prices dropped a lot in recent years? I am sure I paid more than that in the late 70s.



I think sound per pound has changed a lot over the years - even at budget level you can get very acceptable quality these days. 

My current set-up: Arcam rPlay (streamer) + Cyrus One + Dali Oberon 5 sounds terrific for <£2000 and much better than my previous combo that cost way more back in the late 90's.

Speakers in particular seem to give a lot more bang per buck than yesteryear.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Oct 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Have HIFI prices dropped a lot in recent years? I am sure I paid more than that in the late 70s.



I think that you can get better for less, for sure - and with the advent of streaming, then it's possible to have many fewer boxes than previously - one-box systems have never been so good (or no-box systems, as below).

Until the money was diverted to treatment for one of our pets I was all set to buy a pair of these:

https://uk.kef.com/pages/ls60-wirel...euwonpvL4_9Ebn3i4nDxVaVI3IJMIzg0aAkDlEALw_wcB

...to replace CD, amp, existing speakers, soundbar, subwimbler and an absolute cats cradle of cabling.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Oct 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think that you can get better for less, for sure - and with the advent of streaming, then it's possible to have many fewer boxes than previously - one-box systems have never been so good (or no-box systems, as below).
> 
> Until the money was diverted to treatment for one of our pets I was all set to buy a pair of these:
> 
> ...



Expensive pet! 

If I ever bother to change my system again I would look at something like that - a brilliant solution. 

Not wishing to open the source debate but why anyone bothers with CD's/vinyl these days is beyond me. 

Spotify Premium for a tenner a month and you have a massive catalogue of music to keep your listening fresh as well as being able to access golden oldies.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expensive pet!
> 
> If I ever bother to change my system again I would look at something like that - a brilliant solution.
> 
> ...



Sadly yes. Poor dog, he's just departed too


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expensive pet!
> 
> If I ever bother to change my system again I would look at something like that - a brilliant solution.
> 
> ...



I ripped all my CDs to Hard Disk and am going to offload the lot, but when I go LS60 I will certainly go with a premium fidelity streaming service.


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Oct 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expensive pet!
> 
> If I ever bother to change my system again I would look at something like that - a brilliant solution.
> 
> ...



I have a turntable because I still have the few hundred records I collected when I was younger, and there is something magical about putting the record on the deck, lowering the arm and sitting back  

I have a CD player because I have CDs and don't wish to copy them onto a computer - too much faff

I don't have Spotify because- errr- not sure really, but Prime + Netflix are already about £20 a month, plus there is a tactile delight in handling the CDs and especially the LPs.


----------



## chris-suffolk (26 Nov 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not wishing to open the source debate but why anyone bothers with CD's/vinyl these days is beyond me.


Let's NOT go there!!


----------

